
Why Yammer is moving away from Scala - DanielRibeiro
https://gist.github.com/1406271
======
johnbender
I've been playing around inside the closure-compiler in my free time recently
and the thing that struck me most after years of working in other languages
(Ruby, JavaScript, C#) is that Java is a relatively simple language. I have
yet to find myself spending any significant amount of time wondering at what a
given snippet of code does.

[edit] I should note that I don't have much to compare the closure-compiler
too, so it might be that this is the result of a very small sample set.

------
syncerr
Yammer should move thier client away from Air. Gabble too.

~~~
bhc3
Why move away from Air? Serious question, want to understand its issues.

~~~
pbreit
One explanation: "Shortchanging Your Business with User-Hostile Platforms"
<http://al3x.net/2011/01/15/user-hostile-platforms.html>

